# Bush



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 20, 2003)

Am I the only one that think this man is a complete moron?
I mean, he is out there killing innocent people and expecting that it will protect his country? Sure, the states were hit with grief, but I dont understand why he has to go after people that didn't even have to do with it.. What happened to Bin Ladden, all the sudden he was forgotten about and now Bush is trying to pick up the pieces from what his daddy didn't succeed at. THAT is what is wrong with this world, so many selfish people. Bush said that we will come out of this and all that blah blah shit, what if the Iraqui's release some huge prototype bomb and blow the whole world away...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2003)

I find it completely inappropriate to call him a moron.

First of all he isn't:
President George W. Bush: Received a Bachelors Degree from Yale University and an MBA from Harvard Business School. He served as an F-102 pilot for the Texas Air National Guard. He began his career in the oil and gas business in Midland in 1975 and worked in the energy industry until 1986. He was elected Governor on November 8, 1994, with 53.5 percent of the vote. In a historic re-election victory, he became the first Texas Governor to be elected to consecutive four-year terms on November 3, 1998 winning 68.6 percent of
the vote. In 1998 Governor Bush won 49 percent of the Hispanic vote, 27
percent of the African-American vote, 27 percent of Democrats and 65 percent of women. He won more Texas counties, 240 of 254, than any modern Republican other that Richard Nixon in 1972 and is the first Republican gubernatorial candidate to win the heavily Hispanic and Democratic border counties of El Paso, Cameron and Hidalgo. (Someone began circulating a false story about his I.Q. being lower than any other President. If you believed it, you
might want to go to URBANLEGENDS.COM and see the truth.)

If he is, may I be as moronic as him.

Give me break!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Am I the only one that think this man is a complete moron?
> I mean, he is out there killing innocent people and expecting that it will protect his country? Sure, the states were hit with grief, but I dont understand why he has to go after people that didn't even have to do with it.. What happened to Bin Ladden, all the sudden he was forgotten about and now Bush is trying to pick up the pieces from what his daddy didn't succeed at. THAT is what is wrong with this world, so many selfish people. Bush said that we will come out of this and all that blah blah shit, what if the Iraqui's release some huge prototype bomb and blow the whole world away...





Get a clue.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Am I the only one that think this man is a complete moron?
> I mean, he is out there killing innocent people and expecting that it will protect his country? Sure, the states were hit with grief, but I dont understand why he has to go after people that didn't even have to do with it.. What happened to Bin Ladden, all the sudden he was forgotten about and now Bush is trying to pick up the pieces from what his daddy didn't succeed at. THAT is what is wrong with this world, so many selfish people. Bush said that we will come out of this and all that blah blah shit, what if the Iraqui's release some huge prototype bomb and blow the whole world away...




MG, 
  I can understand your frustration, but you comments are very uncalled for.  I believe everone will have very high emotions over the war of liberation in Iraq, and with that, I also hope that we can hold are emotions in tact and help preserve the friendships that we all hold so dear on this web site and others that we all visit.

I made a post yesterday that was somewhat short but worth reading.........Click Here


----------



## The Berg Master (Mar 20, 2003)

Many Americans seem to like Bush. I have, however, not yet met a European person who didn't literally hate him... Guess we are very different after all.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Am I the only one that think this man is a complete moron?



listen kido, the country's at war. It's time to rally around the flag... so quit it with the dixey chickey comments already.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

The country's at war ... but it's time to hope once again that someone doesn't hit the big red button that iwll end it for all.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Am I the only one that think this man is a complete moron?



Oh grow up.


----------



## Tboy (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Am I the only one that think this man is a complete moron?



No, there are others like you.  Fortunately (for us) most of them live in iraq.  You are welcome to join them in their bending over and kissing their butt's goodbye ceremony.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bush*



> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> MG,
> I can understand your frustration, but you comments are very uncalled for.  I believe everone will have very high emotions over the war of liberation in Iraq, and with that, I also hope that we can hold are emotions in tact and help preserve the friendships that we all hold so dear on this web site and others that we all visit.



Thanks IPMC 
That was a perfect comment!

I know everyone is going to have different opinions about this, and I really Don't like what Muscle girl said, I LOVE PRESIDENT BUSH..But I don't want to hurt any friendships on here..this is a time when we all should just be praying for our men and women over there, and hope they KILL That Bastard FAST!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2003)

Personaly, I neither like, nor hate him. I will say though that I DO respect him for the reson that he took the opportunity today to try and take out the leaders ONLY rather than just blow away the country as a first step.

It may have failed, but it was a great thing to do!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 20, 2003)

ditto Kuso, good post


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

I also agree


----------



## Rusty (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Bush*



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks IPMC
> That was a perfect comment!


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> Many Americans seem to like Bush. I have, however, not yet met a European person who didn't literally hate him... Guess we are very different after all.




BM,  I work with quite a lot of Europeans, ie. Swedes, Germans, and French.  All are living in the states and I have yet to hear any of them say anything bad about Bush or his decision. And it's not like they're not talking.


----------



## tidalwaverus (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I find it completely inappropriate to call him a moron.
> 
> First of all he isn't:
> ...



Cuba just had a one man election guess who won?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> Cuba just had a one man election guess who won?




Huh?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Personaly, I neither like, nor hate him. I will say though that I DO respect him for the reson that he took the opportunity today to try and take out the leaders ONLY rather than just blow away the country as a first step.
> 
> It may have failed, but it was a great thing to do!!



I agree! 

As a European citizen, I speak to a lot of European citizens.. And I haven't yet met one who likes Bush.. That is just a fact.. So I'll have to agree with Berg here.. 

I'm not trying to start anything here (god, you hardly dare to utter a word about this anymore..  )..


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

careful NG ... you're treading on this ice with this topic.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

Lol.. NT I know .. But it is just facts.. I didn't give my own opinions..


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 20, 2003)

Something I am teaching my 8 year old and will teach my 2 year old when he gets older: 

Don't try to make educated answers if you are uneducated about the topic.

President Bush came into his term and IMMEDIATELY faced a tremendous amount of responsibility: The attack on the World Trade Center. He handled it swiftly and justly, like an American (or any country's) president should. What did Clinton do? He got a blowjob.

We have tried negotiations with Iraq for 12 YEARS. It's just that we temporarily let up with Saddam to deal with the Al Queda and Bin Laden. We have tried to get weapons inspectors into the country. Either they have been turned away, threatened, or lied to. We have tried to get the United Nations support to force Saddam to destroy his weapons of mass destruction: he has lied and said he already has destroyed them, has also said he doesn't have them. This morning, after the Tomahawk missles were fired, Iraq retaliated with missles of their own. The US troops got into their chemical weapons suits and gas masks. Gas sirens went off all over Baghdad at 5am US EST time. SADDAM LIED. 
Saddam is known to terrorize his own people, using them as guinea pigs for experiments with toxic and lethal chemical weapons testing. He surrounds his underground bunkers with women and children. He is a coward, a liar, and a madman.

We are NOT at war with Iraq. We are at war with a madman who must be removed from office to preserve the way of life in Iraq and return humanity to its people.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ericg753 *_
> 
> Don't try to make educated answers if you are uneducated about the topic.




I agree with this statement as well as the rest of the post.


----------



## tidalwaverus (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Huh?



J/k we have the right to vote who we want for pres. If you don't 
like Bush vote Him out next time. We can do that. Not in Cuba 

I'm  glad that pussy clinton is out


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 20, 2003)

To further back up my comments about Saddam, here is an excerpt from his speech he made after the US air strike:

Here is the text of Saddam Hussein's speech broadcast on Iraqi television today after the attacks began:

In 1424 of the Hijra calender (Muslim calender), the reckless criminal little Bush and his accomplices committed his crime, which he had threatended Iraq and humanity with. 

He carried out his criminal act with those who cooperated with him and has added with his accomplices to the series of shameless crimes against Iraq and humanity a beginning of additional crimes.

Oh Iraqis and brave men in our nation. For your sake, the sake of our glorious nation, the sake of the banners of jihad and its (nation) religion, precious values, family and children.

I don't want to repeat what should be and what must be done to defend the dear nation and everything that is sacred but I will say:

Each one of us in the family of the faithful, patient, oppressed Iraq by its evil enemies must remember and not forget that these days will add to earning you the glory you deserve before God.

May the infidels, the enemies of God and humanity be shamed.

You will be victorious, Oh Iraqis, and with you the sons of your nation. By God's will your will be victorious and your enemies will be ashamed and dishonored, God willing.

Oh brave men, opposers of evil in the world. You have noticed how the reckless Bush made light of your positions and opinions against the war and your honest call for peace and committed his terrible crime today.

I pledge to you, in the name of the Iraqi leadership and the Iraqi people that Iraq will carry out jihad with the heroic army in the Iraq of civilization, history and belief; we will fight the invaders and drive them, God willing, to the extent by which they will lose their patience and lose their way in achieving what the criminal zionists.

They --who have carried on with their crimes and evil acts -- will suffer the defeat that every jealous faithful and lover of humanity... wishes for them.

Iraq will be victorious, and with Iraq, our nation and humanity will be victorious and the evil will be hit to the extent that it will no longer be able to carry out crimes and will hit by what the American-zionist criminal alliance committed against nations and peoples, mainly our glorious Arab nation.

Allahu Akbarm Allahu Akbar (God is great). Long live Iraq and Palestine. Long live our glorious nation and the lovers of peace, security and the right of people to live freely on the basis of justice. Long live jihad. long live Palestine.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

just wondering what residents who live around important (read - focal point of a bomb attack) US places think about the war.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ericg753 *_
> Something I am teaching my 8 year old and will teach my 2 year old when he gets older:
> 
> Don't try to make educated answers if you are uneducated about the topic.
> ...


Great post!!!


----------



## irontime (Mar 20, 2003)

I do agree with his policy of getting rid of Hussein, that should have been done a long time ago. But I think he could have gone about it a different way. I think if he just played it cool and secretly sent a sniper to assasinate him it would have been a hell of a lot better. THen he could have just went " Oh poor Iraq, here, let the U.S. help you out in your time of need." And went from there.  Just a thought


----------



## Rusty (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I do agree with his policy of getting rid of Hussein, that should have been done a long time ago. But I think he could have gone about it a different way. I think if he just played it cool and secretly sent a sniper to assasinate him it would have been a hell of a lot better. THen he could have just went " Oh poor Iraq, here, let the U.S. help you out in your time of need." And went from there.  Just a thought



Good theroy but it's against US law.........I know that sound stupid, but it's true.


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 20, 2003)

Not only that, but do you have any idea how heavily guarded he is? And to top that off, he surrounds himself with women and children. It's almost impossible to get that close to him and fire off a successful shot.

We have tried all measures and have failed. If US intelligence thought they could send in a sniper, believe me, they would have. Same goes for Bin Laden. These guys don't go out in the open like you or I. They are very well protected.


----------



## bludevil (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ericg753 *_
> Don't try to make educated answers if you are uneducated about the topic.



Bingo!!!, Best Quote I've read on this subject yet.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Good theroy but it's against US law.........I know that sound stupid, but it's true.




Yeah, don't you watch West Wing?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Yeah, don't you watch West Wing?


Nope, never have and never will........


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 20, 2003)

FYI, if you want to check out the planes we are using, go to

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2003/iraq/forces/weapons/3d.models/index.html


----------



## ragingbull (Mar 20, 2003)

Hard to believe the comments of MG at a time like these. Sounds like the same sort of comments made by those who protest the war but when asked don't know why they oppose it. Sounds like the same sore of comments made by those who hate Bush's decisions buy don't have a clue as to another alternative. The total lack of education on such topics is amazing to me. 

What's a little ironic is the fact that our soldiers are fighting for the freedom of MG so she can pose comments like this on the board


----------



## dino (Mar 20, 2003)

People, remember one thing.  M_G is intitled to her own opinion.  Now whether you agree with her or not is no reason to insult her.  So she called Bush a "moron", I think *he'll* get over it!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> People, remember one thing.  M_G is intitled to her own opinion.  Now whether you agree with her or not is no reason to insult her.  So she called Bush a "moron", I think *he'll* get over it!



you're correct she is entitled to her opinion, but to call him a moron was just stupid.

if she disagrees with what he's doing, fine, but at least give an educated reason as to why you disagree. 

I back up Bush 100% on what he is doing, he is taking a proactive approach to terrorism and Saddam Hussein.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> People, remember one thing.  M_G is intitled to her own opinion.  Now whether you agree with her or not is no reason to insult her.  So she called Bush a "moron", I think *he'll* get over it!



Now, I don't get that. MG is entitled to her opinion but others are not? She can insult, but others cannot?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2003)

So MG, this makes two topics which you know nothing about.


----------



## Max. Q (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> he is out there killing innocent people



"If we must begin a military campaign it will be directed to lawless men who direct your country and not at you."

Saddam and his henchmen are not innocent....or were you talking about Saddam killing innocent people?


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 20, 2003)

Everyone is definitely entitled to their opinion! All of us that don't live in these 3rd world countries can say what we think without getting our hands or feet cut off, without having our wives, children, husbands, family slaughtered, and without any other repercussions.
   What REALLY cracks me up is something I just recently read. Anti-war protestors throughout the country are rallying for civil disobediance throughout 50 US cities (so far).
   So protest the war, but cause havoc, rioting, classroom walkouts, etc in our own ground? 

HOW THE HELL CAN YOU BE SO STUPID????????

   Hey, you don't like Bush, the war, etc, fine. You don't want to rally around OUR US flag? GET THE HELL OUT OF THE US! You, your parents, your grandparents, your ancestors came here for a better life. Now you are going to spit in our government's face after everything it did for you and your family by starting civil disobediance across the country? Get a f*@$&%@ clue! Students at Harvard, over 1000 of them, have started up a protest on campus and have walked out of their classrooms. Why? To get out of class. 

Kids, get an education, get educated as to what is happening, why it's happening, and if you can think of one single way to get Saddam to surrender and destroy his LETHAL weapons which he CAN and WILL sell to the Al Queda, then please, by all means, contact the president and advise him.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ericg753 *_
> What REALLY cracks me up is something I just recently read. Anti-war protestors throughout the country are rallying for civil disobediance throughout 50 US cities (so far).
> So protest the war, but cause havoc, rioting, classroom walkouts, etc in our own ground?
> 
> HOW THE HELL CAN YOU BE SO STUPID????????



Bill O'Reilly went off on some poor dude last night about this.


----------



## irontime (Mar 20, 2003)

Okay guys, let's try to keep in mind that MG is only 17 (sorry to bring up the age thing MG). Her perspective is probably limited to the fact that a war has started and that she hates war. Let's take it a little easy eh?


----------



## irontime (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Good theroy but it's against US law.........I know that sound stupid, but it's true.


Well I still say screw the laws, if they kept it secret and killed him then it would have been a hell of a lot better.
Think about it, what's the worst thing that could have happened if they were discovered? A war would have broke out?


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 20, 2003)

As an FYI, I was not attacking her, but the protestors across our country who are also purposely disobeying law and causing soon to be rioting.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Okay guys, let's try to keep in mind that MG is only 17 (sorry to bring up the age thing MG). Her perspective is probably limited to the fact that a war has started and that she hates war. Let's take it a little easy eh?




That's a very good point IT. She's at an age where she's very impressionable and probably doesn't remember much about the first Gulf war.  In most cases, with age comes wisdom.


----------



## dino (Mar 20, 2003)

Well one thing I have to say, is that as a Canadian, my views are completely different then those of Americans.  Should be some heated topics while BO is visiting me in Canada next week!


----------



## dino (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Now, I don't get that. MG is entitled to her opinion but others are not? She can insult, but others cannot?



and she is making an insult to about someone (Bush) that doesn't give a rats ass about her opinion.  She hasn't personnally attacked anyone here.

Sometimes I feel people are just sitting by their computers waiting for someone to say the wrong thing about someone, or something so that they can jump all over the words without even stopping for a minute to be open-minded to what is being said.  Instead they become judgemental right away!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Bill O'Reilly went off on some poor dude last night about this.



That guy was a college professor and, did you hear what he said?  "People have the RIGHT to conduct civil disobedience whether it be legal or ILLEGAL."  *WHAT??? *  People have the RIGHT to break the law?  This, from a college professor?  Someone needs to alert Merriam-Webster so they can change the definition of ILLEGAL.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> That guy was a college professor and, did you hear what he said?  "People have the RIGHT to conduct civil disobedience whether it be legal or ILLEGAL."  *WHAT??? *  People have the RIGHT to break the law?  This, from a college professor?  Someone needs to alert Merriam-Webster so they can change the definition of ILLEGAL.



I really don't enjoy debating and I don't want to get into all the reasons why protesters suck bloody giraffe anus.  Seeing Bill O'Reilly go off on that guy last night was great.  Bill O'Reilly is my hero.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> That guy was a college professor and, did you hear what he said?  "People have the RIGHT to conduct civil disobedience whether it be legal or ILLEGAL."  *WHAT??? *  People have the RIGHT to break the law?  This, from a college professor?  Someone needs to alert Merriam-Webster so they can change the definition of ILLEGAL.




Now you know why todays generation is fo fuqed up when they come out of college.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I really don't enjoy debating and I don't want to get into all the reasons why protesters suck bloody giraffe anus.  Seeing Bill O'Reilly go off on that guy last night was great.  Bill O'Reilly is my hero.




Both he and Sean Hannity are awesome.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

And Evan Bayh from Indiana is one cool Democrat.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 20, 2003)

In response to the original poster:  *sigh*

If ignorance is bliss, than you must be orgasmic.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> In response to the original poster:  *sigh*
> 
> If ignorance is bliss, than you must be orgasmic.



No, she's too young to have orgasms.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

ERROTIC is using a feather, EXOTIC is using the whole chicken


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> ERROTIC is using a feather, EXOTIC is using the whole chicken



So what's MG, she uses a turkey?


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

I ain't touchin that one.


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 20, 2003)

Okay, for those of you against all this, what would YOU do to prevent this?

From MSNBC:

"WASHINGTON, March 20 ???  The FBI was hunting Thursday for a suspected al-Qaida operative with pilot training who may be in the United States and planning a ???major attack,??? senior counterterrorism officials told NBC News. The officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said the man, known as Jaafaral al-Tayyar, had been living in Miami before he vanished. 
   THE OFFICIALS WERE sending out an alert to police around the nation to be on the lookout for al-Tayyar, which is believed to be an alias. They said they were very concerned about his plans based on information they had obtained from recently captured al-Qaida operatives.
       Separately, Homeland Security Secretary Tom Ridge said Thursday the government is investigating a possible threat against the Palo Verde nuclear power plant near Phoenix. 
       ???This is again a coordinated effort among federal agencies with the great support of the state and locals that we???re addressing a very specific piece of threat information,??? Ridge told reporters.   
        There was no immediate indication that the threat referred to by Ridge was linked to the FBI???s search for al-Tayyar.
       Word of the investigations of the possible threats came three days after the Homeland Security Department raised the national terrorist threat assessment to ???orange??? ??? the second-highest level on the five-tier alert scheme ??? out of concern that war with Iraq could trigger terrorist attacks against U.S. interests at home or abroad.
       The Palo Verde power plant, operated by Arizona Public Service Co., is the biggest nuclear power station in the nation. It has three reactors capable of generating up to 3,800 megawatts, enough to power nearly 4 million homes. 
       Arizona Public Service is a unit of Pinnacle West Capital Corp."


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 20, 2003)

That's the problem, Eric.  These types bitch and complain, but when asked this question, they can't answer it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, I'm tired of being quiet here. 

1.  If you have a better solution that hasn't been tried in the last 12 years then let's hear it. Just waiting this guy out obviously hasn't worked, plus all he keeps saying is that americans are the enemy. (Sounds like a pretty direct threat to the US to me)

2.  Everybody is entitled to there opinion but calling people names doesn't prove anything, and yes they might not give a rats ass but at the same time, when tension is high people will react to protect people they beleive in, so name calling will just stir it up worse and in the end annoy everybody.

3.  IT dude, no offense but if we went against one of our basic rules and other countries found out, wouldn't that make people hate us even worse??

4.  just an opinion but protesting a war with violence of your own, seems just idiotic and stupid.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Well one thing I have to say, is that as a Canadian, my views are completely different then those of Americans.  Should be some heated topics while BO is visiting me in Canada next week!



I hope not.  But the first "Bush is a moron" crack I hear, I will reply with "you all abviously have not watched your own PM lately...eh?"
 

As for M_G, she has a right to say whatever she feels, but her absence throughout the rest of this post tells me what she really knows...nada.


----------



## Tboy (Mar 21, 2003)

Food for thought:

Like most here, I believe that everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  Anyone can say whatever they want to say and whenever they want to say it.  In not all cases is it prudent to do so.

A couple of examples would be..

A straight guy walks into a gay bar and states, "all gays are morons".  That would be really stupid.

another..

a scrawny dude walks into a Gold's gym and screams "weight lifters are morons".  That would be really, really stupid.  

So when someone comes to a politically charged board and states that the President is a moron, one could only expect to be severely pummeled by most all who come here.

True that everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it may not always be wise to express it if they don't want the criticism that will surely follow.

AKA:  If you can't stand the heat.  Get out of the kitchen.


----------



## dino (Mar 21, 2003)

BO, you're a MORON..........

See you in as couple of hours babe...


----------



## Rusty (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> BO, you're a MORON..........
> 
> See you in as couple of hours babe...



he he......you waited till he was on the plane to say that......


----------



## irontime (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 3.  IT dude, no offense but if we went against one of our basic rules and other countries found out, wouldn't that make people hate us even worse??


Could be, but what if nobody found out? I'm pretty sure the U.S. government has secret stuff going on all the time. I just think it would have been worth the risk trying to assisinate him as it would have saved a shitload of damage and countless lives. But I am glad that somebody is finally getting rid of this asshole.


----------



## dino (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> he he......you waited till he was on the plane to say that......


YUP!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

i would like to comment... 
























































































































i figure most people act like my political comments are invisible anyway I might as well type them invisible


----------



## Var (Mar 21, 2003)

Hahaha!  Classic...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 22, 2003)

Alright, sorry for the delay, but I havent been able to get on the net for the past few days. 
The most important thing I was asking is why he had to go and do all this shit when it doesnt even have anything to do with anything anymore. The gulf war was a long time ago and yes i dont know too much about it because i was still a baby. I thought the reason the US was angry was because of the September 11 tradegy, I dont understand why all of the sudden, Bush is elected and a whole war starts. As I said in my first post I just think he is trying to achieve what his father couldn't and by now it's just a dead subject. I personally fear for my life, I am afraid of whats behind the door that Bush just opened. I am afraid that the iraqui soldiers will release some sort of bomb, and I am afraid of the outcome. I don't understand how a world could become so chaotic as it has. These people want to kill those people, and for that those people want to kill these people. I just see it getting worse.
I as a canadian, believe in peace keeping. My country is a peace keeper, and I stand behind it.

PS. I am so sick of seeing Bagdad with huge mushroom clouds throughout, I got frustrated and ended up taking it out on here. No I didnt mean to call Bush a moron, but it still doesnt mean I am behind what he is doing.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> but it still doesnt mean I am behind what he is doing.



Well, the Iraqi people are behind what he is doing.


----------



## kuso (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Well, the Iraqi people are behind what he is doing.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes, but it doesn't mean that he has not murded innocent people along the way!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2003)

Why did I get the eye roll?


----------



## kuso (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 3.  IT dude, no offense but if we went against one of our basic rules and other countries found out, wouldn't that make people hate us even worse??



One thing, I remember this point was discussed at length on FOX after 9/11 and many said the point was mute as in the past you had asked the UK to do it for you in the past. No, no examples were given so I have no idea who they were talking about, but the Commonwealth have no such law I believe.


----------



## kuso (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Why did I get the eye roll?




Because I personally, and most people outside the US don`t believe thay are "behind Bush."


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 22, 2003)

I sure hope all those people going out and tearing down the cities of Iraq are gonna get their asses up and help build it again!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

MG - why don't you go read the other threads on this very subject, especially about linking 9/11 and Saddam.

Also, listen to the news cuz if you did then you would know that there have already been meeting on rebuilding Iraq.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 22, 2003)

I certainly hope so..


----------



## kuso (Mar 22, 2003)

And MG, why don`t you surf a variety of DIFFERENT countries new`s pages to get a balanced idea of whats happening, and don`t forget to check out about Bali, which seems to have slipped the minds of most.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Because I personally, and most people outside the US don`t believe thay are "behind Bush."



One doesn't have to be "behind Bush" to be supportive of the removal of one hell of a bad dude.  

Are the videos/photos of Iraqi citizens destroying icons of Saddam Hussein just a joke then?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> One thing, I remember this point was discussed at length on FOX after 9/11 and many said the point was mute as in the past you had asked the UK to do it for you in the past. No, no examples were given so I have no idea who they were talking about, but the Commonwealth have no such law I believe.




Yeah, but if we did assasinate him and somehow the media got ahold of it, no country would trust us again. I mean it's bad enough to piss them off this way, but it would be a hell of a lot worse if we hid it and some moron media person found out about it. Plus we all know even if another country did it, we'd take the heat for it. 

I'm for this war because if Sadam is fuqed up enough to use chemical weapons on his own people there is no way when the opportunity came he'd even think twice about using it on us or any other country in time. 

OH yeah and about us killing soooo many innocent people, we've been broadcasting and dropping pamphlets all over the place over there telling them how to surrender and show they are innocent so we'd know. And according to the reports I've seen they are following those directions.


----------



## TxChick (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> The most important thing I was asking is why he had to go and do all this shit when it doesnt even have anything to do with anything anymore. The gulf war was a long time ago and yes i dont know too much about it because i was still a baby. I thought the reason the US was angry was because of the September 11 tradegy, I dont understand why all of the sudden, Bush is elected and a whole war starts. As I said in my first post I just think he is trying to achieve what his father couldn't and by now it's just a dead subject.



I would like you to read this article from CNN...notice the date, December 16, 1998

Clinton: Iraq has abused its final chance
American president defends timing and need for strikes 
WASHINGTON (AllPolitics, December 16, 1988) -- President Bill Clinton Wednesday defended his decision to order airstrikes against Iraq, saying Saddam Hussein had failed his "one last chance" to cooperate with United Nations resolutions. "So we've had to act and act now." Earlier today I ordered America's armed forces to strike military and security targets in Iraq. They are joined by British forces," Clinton said during his Oval Office address to the nation. 

"Their mission is to attack Iraq's nuclear, chemical, and biological weapons programs, and its military capacity to threaten its neighbors. Their purpose is to protect the national interest of the United States, and indeed the interests of people throughout the middle east and around the world," Clinton said. 

A showdown between the U.S. and Iraq six weeks ago, when again the military action was threatened, ended with Saddam Hussein's promise to give U.N. inspectors unconditional access to Iraqi facilities so they could determine if Iraq was rebuilding its biological, chemical and nuclear weapons programs. 

At the time, Clinton said he "concluded then that the right thing to do was to use restraint and give Saddam one last chance to prove his willingness to cooperate. I made it very clear at that time what 'unconditional cooperation' meant." 

The American president said a report by inspectors to the U.N. over the weekend determined that Iraq had failed to fulfill that promise and had instead placed new restrictions on the inspections. 

In response, Clinton gave the go ahead for "Operation Desert Fox." 

Both directly and indirectly, Clinton addressed the impeachment crisis his presidency is currently facing. He defended the timing of strikes, which his critics have questioned in light of Thursday's scheduled debate and floor vote. 

He also said that Saddam Hussein should not believe that domestic troubles in the U.S. would deter the nation from taking decisive action. 

"Saddam Hussein and the other enemies of peace may have thought that the serious debate before the House of Representatives would distract Americans," Clinton said. "But once more the United States has proven that although we are never eager to use force, when we must act in America's vital interests we will do so." 

White House press secretary Joe Lockhart said earlier that the president made his decision Wednesday morning after reviewing the United Nation's report. 
________________________________________________

M_G....this didn't just 'all of a sudden' appear for Bush.  It has been going on continuously ever since the Gulf War 12 years ago as someone else has already pointed out.  Clinton tried to deal with it, but was obviously unsuccessful.  Nobody hardly remembers this 'Operation Desert Fox'...because they were more focused on the Monica Lewinsky crap.  Saddam has and will continue if allowed to fund terrorists and terroristic groups.  Why wouldn't he? He's done it for 30 years.  Iraq has tried to get rid of him, but they are mass murdered for standing up against him.  

Read this:

2003/03/19): "Iraqi exiles see a U.S. invasion as something to celebrate, not" 

Take this war and love it

- - - - - - - - - - - -
By Adil Awadh and Sayyid Ali Al-Ridha

March 19, 2003 | So now we know what the American and European 
antiwar activists are planning for the first day of the war: sit-ins, 
insurgencies and shutdowns. While they are busy planning their acts 
of defiance, we Iraqis living in exile won't be joining them. 
In fact, Iraqis who live outside the control of Saddam's brutal 
regime are overwhelmingly in favor of a war. (A poll last year on the 
Iraqi exile site Iraq.net showed 1,762 Iraqi exiles out of 2,709 
participating in the poll supported American military action against 
Saddam.) From our perspective, the imminent U.S-led military action 
is the long-awaited liberation of our homeland, and not an invasion. 
Virtually all Iraqis living in exile, and in liberated Iraqi 
Kurdistan, endorse this war of liberation. It should be noted that 
this is not a small number of people: there are 4 million Iraqis 
living in exile and 3 million in the liberated area of Iraqi 
Kurdistan. If the flight of over 4 million Iraqis from their beloved 
and wealthy homeland -- out of a total population of 24 million -- 
does not count as an _expression of strong disapproval of the regime 
of Saddam Hussein, then what really does? 
Ironically, the antiwar protesters continue to base their argument on 
the assumption that the war will have adverse consequences for the 
Iraqi people. Certainly, Iraqis aren't happy to see their own country 
bombed. But sadly, the cancer of Saddam is deep-seated, and today 
only radical surgery can treat Iraq's ailing body. Those who feel 
that a war led by the U.S. is not worth the price in Iraqi casualties 
overlook the fact that Iraqis are already losing their lives daily in 
their defiance to the regime. The only way to end this tragedy is by 
ending the regime once and for all. In any case, this war is unlikely 
to involve many casualties: The Iraqi army is likely to revolt, and 
we believe that the Iraqi people themselves will finish the regime in 
a mighty uprising, even before the U.S troops enter the Iraqi cities. 


Iraqis are not waiting passively for the Americans to come and 
liberate them. Iraqis have fought Saddam bravely for over three 
decades. Sometimes our resistance was shrouded in secrecy, and other 
times our martyrs fell fighting in Iraq's narrow streets. 
Just last Friday thousands of Shia Muslims congregated in the holy 
city of Karbala, south of Baghdad, to commemorate the martyrdom of 
Hussein Ibn Ali, the grandson of the Prophet Mohammed, who died 
fighting a Saddam-esque dictator close to 1,400 years ago. They 
assembled to pay homage to his sacrifice and tribute to his staunch 
opposition to tyranny. 
Given the background and atmosphere of the gathering, the crowd built 
its own momentum, and the assembled masses began to chant anti-Saddam 
slogans. According to reports 
http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/18/103.htm from the area, Saddam's 
security forces opened fire on the crowd, and dozens of them lost 
their lives. 
This wasn't the distant past -- this was just last week. Yet while 
the streets of the holy city of Karbala bled, the streets of American 
and European cities resonated with chants in indirect support of 
Saddam. 
One of the coauthors of this article served in the Iraqi army from 
1994 till 1996, and as a doctor was assigned to the 4th Army in 
Southern Iraq. His colleagues, ranking officers of the Iraqi army, 
were terrified of the Shia rebels. Saddam had managed to suppress 
their heroic 1991 uprising and reoccupy the 14 provinces they 
liberated in the wake of his defeat in Kuwait, but he was 
unsuccessful in wiping them out. Ill-equipped, malnourished and 
without external support, these rebels still manage to control a 
territory the size of Lebanon in Southern Iraq. No supporter of 
Saddam dares to walk that land after sunset. 
In coordination with U.S. forces, the Iraqi opposition forces in 
Iraqi Kurdistan and some southern parts of Iraq are joining forces to 
topple the regime as quickly as possible. Already, under the 
provisions of the Iraq Liberation Act of 1998, passed with bipartisan 
congressional support and signed into law by President Clinton, 
thousands of Iraqis living in the U.S. have signed up for training in 
Hungary. 
Iraq under the totalitarian regime of Saddam is not a country, it is 
a vast suffocating prison run by a sectarian maniac. It is a place 
where the goons of Saddam roam free, where mothers witness their 
young sons being dragged off in the dark of the night, never to be 
seen or heard of again. 
We personally know one such Iraqi mother: She still cries when she 
looks at the worn-out pictures of her four missing sons. All four, 
young men in their late teens and early 20s, were arrested from their 
home by Saddam's security forces in 1983. 
The remaining members of this family were loaded on the back of a 
truck and unloaded at the Iranian border. It was a heartbreaking 
sight: a broken father, three daughters, two small boys and a mother 
without four of her young sons, standing at the Iranian border in the 
middle of the night. Unfortunately, this family was not alone in 
suffering this horrible ordeal, for over 200,000 Iraqis remain 
missing and unaccounted for. The arrests and deportations are part of 
the regime's policy of ethnically cleansing Iraq. 
Ask the mother of this family, now a refugee in the U.S. and still 
waiting for the return of her four missing sons, does she want the 
American army to fight Saddam? Her answer without hesitation is an 
enthusiastic and passionate yes, and deep in her voice you can sense 
the rising hope of reuniting with her missing sons after 20 years. 
Instead of opposing Iraqis' hopes for liberation, U.S. peace 
activists could contribute more positively to the cause of the Iraqi 
people by helping them heal, recover and build anew the country they 
lost to the scourge of Saddam. Such efforts should be made in the 
spirit of the Iraq Liberation Act of 1998, which mandates that the 
United States "support efforts to remove the regime of Saddam 
Hussein ... and promote the emergence of a democratic government to 
replace it." After all, democracies are the best keepers of peace, 
for history shows that the chance of war between two democracies is 
next to nil. 
Iraq today is a big factory of terror. In Saddam's Iraq, every 
Thursday schoolchildren assemble in their playgrounds to pay tribute 
to the Iraqi flag -- and to the sarcastically smirking picture of 
Saddam. At the end of each assembly, one of the schoolteachers, 
dressed in army fatigues, proceeds to fire an entire cache of bullets 
into the air. The purpose of this militant ritual is to introduce 
Iraqis into Saddam's culture of violence and death early in their 
lives. It also sends a message to the terrified children that the 
very same weapons will point toward them if they ever choose to 
disobey the regime. 
Fortunately for Iraq, Saddam has failed miserably in his attempts to 
fully subjugate the people of Iraq. His failure was highlighted by 
the popularity of the Shia-led Iraqi uprising of 1991. Saddam's 
reaction to that uprising was the infamous order, "No more Shia and 
Kurd after today." As a result of that heinous presidential decree, 
over 300,000 Iraqi Shia and Kurds were massacred in the streets in a 
span of two weeks. 
To give antiwar protesters a more personal example, we tell them 
that, although we were subjected to Saddam's system of terror, like 
many others before us, we prefer to ally ourselves with the oppressed 
rather than the oppressor. It's sad to see the antiwar protesters 
preparing to choose the wrong side in the days ahead.


__________________


There is nothing more I want to add to this...hopefully you will take the time to read all of it.  Its very enlightning.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Because I personally, and most people outside the US don`t believe thay are "behind Bush."



Just watch the news. They show them cheering us. It is clear that a good percentage of them are glad we're there.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> I sure hope all those people going out and tearing down the cities of Iraq are gonna get their asses up and help build it again!




Those plans are already in the works. 

Some people just hate the US and nothing, nothing we do will satisfy them.

We'll replace the regime, rebuild Iraq and leave it better than we found it. You can believe that or not, I really don't care.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

well said, pepper!
I am hoping that when this is all over, we and the new Iraq will become friends and trading partners..


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

that is long term thinking there, Burner.  But a nice a thought.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

what can I say, I'm an optimist!


----------



## The Berg Master (Mar 23, 2003)

I was watching the show with the guy from the movie "Bowling for Columbine" yesterday and they did a piece on Bush Jr. They said that he got speciel treatment and got into the best schools etc. with a C average.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

so?


----------



## The Berg Master (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Just watch the news. They show them cheering us. It is clear that a good percentage of them are glad we're there.



You don't think they might be interested in giving you the wrong impression of what's really going on? Ever heard of manipulation and propaganda?


----------



## The Berg Master (Mar 23, 2003)

Burner02: So maybe he is indeed very stupid. I believe he was also an alcoholic at one point?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> Burner02: So maybe he is indeed very stupid. I believe he was also an alcoholic at one point?



Congratulations....you are my first "ignore."


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

ok, Clinton smoked pot. BEFORE he was President...
Bush, if he was an alcoholic..isn't now.
Stupid? I doubt it.


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, I can think of alot of high powered folks all around the world that are alcholics, previous alcoholic and drug users...........


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

thanks, for that litle detail...


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> I was watching the show with the guy from the movie "Bowling for Columbine" yesterday and they did a piece on Bush Jr. They said that he got speciel treatment and got into the best schools etc. with a C average.



Didn't Bill Gates, the richest person in the freaking world drop out of college?

Oh, I believe he did.

So what's the point of your post?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> Burner02: So maybe he is indeed very stupid. I believe he was also an alcoholic at one point?




He had to come and try make points in another thread cuz he had no answer or excuse for my last post to him in the other thread.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

what the...?     I read the title of this thread expecting pornal pictures, supply em' 

  who posts a thread named "bush" about a middle aged man...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

time to rub one off again, crono???
your 6:30 'milking'???


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i knew I was forgetting something...


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> Didn't Bill Gates, the richest person in the freaking world drop out of college?
> 
> Oh, I believe he did.
> ...




Excellent point!


----------



## kuso (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Just watch the news. They show them cheering us. It is clear that a good percentage of them are glad we're there.




Funnily enough, I have been watching and reading the news of several different countries, and have yet to see these seens on any but US broadcasted programs.

Just last night in Japan, they were infact broadcast Iraqi`s throwing rocks and sticks at the soldiers. I`m assuming that footage didn`t make it there?


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

There also not showing the Iraqi's using their own people/children as shield's either!


----------



## frusht (Mar 23, 2003)

bush needs to stay away from pretzels


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> bush needs to stay away from pretzels



You're absolutely right.


----------



## The Berg Master (Mar 24, 2003)

heheehhehe... He is a dumb fuckar


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 24, 2003)

Because we all know President Bush is the only person in the history of the world to accidentally choke on a piece of food.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> I was watching the show with the guy from the movie "Bowling for Columbine" yesterday and they did a piece on Bush Jr. They said that he got speciel treatment and got into the best schools etc. with a C average.



Ironic:  A movie producer who never even got in to college calling a person who holds a Master's Degree "stupid".


----------



## tidalwaverus (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> heheehhehe... He is a dumb fuckar



GROW UP


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

I can speak on this matter personally, and for more than one occassion.  He is not a moron.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 24, 2003)

Notice that all the AMERICANS are saying no he isn't a moron... meanwhile anyone outside of the states is not agreeing with all he is doing or just keeping their mouths shut?


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Notice that all the AMERICANS are saying no he isn't a moron... meanwhile anyone outside of the states is not agreeing with all he is doing or just keeping their mouths shut?


Actually sweetie, form what I've seen on the news the most opposition that the Americans are having are from their own people. A hell of a lot of the rest of the world is glad that someone is getting rid of the asshole, especially the people in his own country.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

No, ask someone who knew him b4 he was president.  MG, you don't have to agree w/ the man, but insulting his intelligence is something that you are not qualified to do.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

HEY MG~ And anyone else who agrees with her..
heres all I have to say to you..

"Have You Forgotten"  By Darryl Worley

"I hear people saying, we don't need this war
 I say there's some things worth fighting for
What about our freedom and this peice of ground
we didn't get to keep them back in Nam

They say we don't realize the mess we're getting in
Before you start your preachin' ~ Let me Ask you this my friend~

Have you forgotten, How it felt that day
To see your homeland under fire, and our people blown away?
Have you forgotten when those towers fell , we had our neighbors still inside going through a living hell & YOU Say we shouldn't worry about Bin Laden, HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN???

Took all the footage off my TV, Said its to disturbing for you and me, It will just bring anger, thats what the experts say.. IF it was Up To ME, I'd Show It Everyday!!
Some say this countrys Just out Looking for a Fight~ AFTER 9-11 WELL I'D HAVE TO SAY THAT'S RIGHT!!  
HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN???

I've been there with the soliders who have gone away to war,
You can bet that they remember just what they are fighting For!
HAVE You Forgotten all the people killed, Ya Some went down like HEROES In that Pensylivania Field, Have you forgotten About our Pentagon, all those loved ones that we lost and those left to carry on..
DON'T YOU TELL ME NOT to Worry about Bin Laden (or SADAAM)
HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN!!!!???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Notice that all the AMERICANS are saying no he isn't a moron... meanwhile anyone outside of the states is not agreeing with all he is doing or just keeping their mouths shut?





Get a clue.


----------



## ragingbull (Mar 24, 2003)

This is entirely my opinion. My opinion is not necessarily those of other members, Ironmagazine.com, or others affiliated with this site. The ideas expressed here are strictly my own and others are in no way legally responsible for what I am about to say:

MG and FRUSHT are mentally challenged.

I'm just trying to figure out exactly why the US is going to plant "weapons of mass destruction".  There are two reasons for this war. 1. We think he has these weapons. 2. He executes people as if they are worthless pieces of meat. Anytime one human being puts other human beings into a meat-grinder, I think that is good enough reason to take their power away. DO YOU!! Or do still think its a good day to be buying Iraqi hotdogs.

Holy crap was that in bad taste. My Bad.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ragingbull *_
> 
> MG and FRUSHT are mentally challenged.
> 
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

... do you people ever get tired of arguing?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

HELL YA~ THATS WHY I POSTED WHAT I DID

I think maybe SOME HAVE FORGOTTEN


----------



## ragingbull (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... do you people ever get tired of arguing?





AAAHHHHHHH!!!   NO.


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ragingbull *_
> 2. He executes people as if they are worthless pieces of meat. Anytime one human being puts other human beings into a meat-grinder, I think that is good enough reason to take their power away.


 That is the main reason that I think this war is worthwhile. He's been torturing his own people for years and it's about time that someone is going to stop it. 

MG, just think about how it would be like if you were a woman over there. Wouldn't you want someone to overthrow Hussien? They can't even speak their minds without getting shot, and if a scientist wants to test out a new chemical then guess who gets the testing. The common person is the number 1 choice for lab rat over there.


----------



## ragingbull (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY MG~ And anyone else who agrees with her..
> heres all I have to say to you..
> 
> ...




Good Job Stacey
 

I do think people forget. Especially those who have never had to fight for anything in life whether it's land, a career, a child, or a beauty. If you have never fought for something you dearly cared for, if you have never paid a price for anything, then it's easy to forget. I have fought to hard for the people and things in my life to let dictators in foreign countrys dictate my happiness. That is exactly what Saddam is trying to do, put terror into our lives and change the way we live. Why anyone would want to sit by in apathy and let this terrorist run free is a mystery to me.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2003)

I haven't forgotten that why I've been debating.  I lost 2 people very dear to me that day and I say fight until the job is done for thier sake and for every other American and innocent non-American that lost their lives that day.




> MG and FRUSHT are mentally challenged.


And don't forget to ad Berg Master to this list.


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... do you people ever get tired of arguing?




NOPE!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you Ragingbull!! Your very right!

And Jodi, I'm so sorry you lost 2 people in that horrible mess. I know you  have not forgotten..
I was directing that Song mainly to MG~ Sorry if ya thought I meant to you girl! 

Its one awesome song though, All of our radio stations here play it alllll the time! I have it memorized now..lol


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I haven't forgotten that why I've been debating.  I lost 2 people very dear to me that day and I say fight until the job is done for thier sake and for every other American and innocent non-American that lost their lives that day.



Sorry to hear about your 2 losses, Jodi.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Notice that all the AMERICANS are saying no he isn't a moron... meanwhile anyone outside of the states is not agreeing with all he is doing or just keeping their mouths shut?



Just because you do not agree with President Bush does not mean he is a moron. He is highly educated and intelligent.

I just hope after we are thru with Iraq we go after North Korea.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

Hell, I have a longer list than that, but well put


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Just because you do not agree with President Bush does not mean he is a moron. He is highly educated and intelligent.
> 
> I just hope after we are thru with Iraq we go after North Korea.




I haven't heard much more about the N. Korea situation.  How is that panning out?

All I hear now besides the obvious updates of Iraq is the tension of Russia, Germany, France and China.


----------



## TxChick (Mar 24, 2003)

I don't think we need to go 'after' N. Korea...they will calm down with talks...no action will be necessary...at least, I am hoping they will.  Going after N. Korea would NOT be a wise choice in my opinion.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TxChick *_
> I don't think we need to go 'after' N. Korea...they will calm down with talks...no action will be necessary...at least, I am hoping they will.  Going after N. Korea would NOT be a wise choice in my opinion.



how can you be so sure of this?


----------



## TxChick (Mar 24, 2003)

so sure of what? that we can talk them down?


----------



## TxChick (Mar 24, 2003)

If you were in fact, asking why I was so sure talks would be sufficient....I was merely stating I 'hope' that that will be sufficient.

Here is a nice article about N. Korea and the current threat....its dated in January, but its got good info:

North Korea


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 26, 2003)

I would suggest that the people here that are attacking me on the moron comment would read my other posts within the thread and stop bitching at me for it!

My question still stands.. shouldnt you be going after Bin Ladden first if you are still mad about the whole 9/11 thing??
I am just wondering how it all turned from him to Hussein.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2003)

We are...and it did, so quit whining. Go to your room!


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> I would suggest that the people here that are attacking me on the moron comment would read my other posts within the thread and stop bitching at me for it!
> 
> My question still stands.. shouldnt you be going after Bin Ladden first if you are still mad about the whole 9/11 thing??
> I am just wondering how it all turned from him to Hussein.




We did go after Bin Laden.........


Because Hussein is an instigator and constantly plays games with the no fly zone rule to well.... now THIS!  (Chem. Warfare)


----------



## Tboy (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> My question still stands.. shouldnt you be going after Bin Ladden first if you are still mad about the whole 9/11 thing??



We are actively going after him.  There were raids in afganistan the same night we hit bagdad.




> I am just wondering how it all turned from him to Hussein.



It never turned from him.  Just because it's not plastered on the front page of the news, doesn't mean it's not happening.

We are more than capable of doing more than one thing at a time.


Educate yourself a little before you speak.


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2003)

MG, if you have a chance you can watch this to get some background.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 27, 2003)

I am asking questions to get a background!! IT's not like I am saying this is this way and thats how it stays.. I dont have time to watch the news on all this stuff, and have limited time on the net so I am asking questions for myself.. nothing wrong with that!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

OK, the Bin Laden question has been answered, we're still going after him it's just not being publisized as much because of bigger stories.  (The War.)  Now, there are any number of reasons to go after Saddam.  We could oust him just for his violations of basic human rights.  We could go after him because he hasn't complied with the post Gulf War resolutions that said he has to disarm or we could go after him for his terrorist ties.  The terrorist angle is the main one in this case.  I know, I know, we did all that wrangling with the U.N. about resolution 1441 about WMD and other U.N. violations but looking at it realisticly, it's his terrorist ties that are the reason for this war.  (That statement is 100% personal opinion.) Before anyone gets on their high horse and starts screaming that HE didn't cause 9/11 stop a minute and look back.  After 9/11, G.W. said that ANY and EVERY country that aided and abetted terrorists would be considered a threat and dealt with accordingly.  Is there anybody here that can HONESTLY say that Saddam Hussein isn't a supporter of terrorism with both supplies and training?  Seriously, if you don't believe that you need to wake up and read the news occasionally.  Saddam Hussein has direct ties to Osama Bin Laden and Al Queda, therefore he has to go.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

Kids.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Kids.



Can't live with 'em, can't kill 'em.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

aw, shucks...albob- that is nto teh way to nuture the youth of a nation...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

She needs a good old fashioned spanking! Muscle Girl, Come here this instant!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> My question still stands.. shouldnt you be going after Bin Ladden first if you are still mad about the whole 9/11 thing??
> I am just wondering how it all turned from him to Hussein.



I think you're confusing the issues. We are not at war with Iraq because of 9-11 per se, and we are still pursuing Osama, you're just not hearing about it because the war with Iraq is what everyone is reporting on and talking about
It sounds like you think we decided to go to war with Iraq because of 9-11 and we need to get back at someone, and that is not the case.


----------

